# I did it!! Updated, The replacement Skin came today!!!!! Pics!



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I just ordered my custom skin from decalgirl!!! I put it off and put it off and put it off... and then hubby said "no more, it is your mother's day gift so that you can't say no!" He literally stayed on the phone with me till I finished the order and he heard my email chime with the receipt!    

I'm nervous! LOL I know that is weird, but I am cause this is the first time I've printed something of my own. I'm excited too! Can't wait to see it. My new JavoEdge Snake skin case should be here soon too, and Next week I am going to order a net book case to match to carry in my purse (adding a pocket for the kindle). Can wait to finally have a combo!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Way to go! Don't forget to kiss your hubby for being so good to you!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations and Happy Mother's Day!  please post pictures when you have it all together.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I look forward to seeing it!  Your hubby sounds like a gem!


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW. Good for you.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

The skin shipped out yesterday!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Just remember...


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Just remember...


   

I promise to get some up as soon as I get it and get it on the kindle. I'm a bit nervous about applying it, but hopefully I can figure it all out.

This is the skin I ordered


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

That is very pretty.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

that's lovely! can't wait to see the pics


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Its here!!!  OMGosh its beautiful!!  My mail lady delivered it to my door just now.  Gonna try to put it on later tonight when the kids go to bed (when its quiet!).  That is if I can wait!  HAHA.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I give you an hour...two tops.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww, c'mon!  The suspense is killing us!!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Valerie is a SLACKER!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

ROFL!  yep I sure am!!

Actually, I was in the middle of cleaning and spraying yucky chemicals..  Have to finish that before I can do the skin cause I'm afraid it would mess it up.  Yes, I'm stopping every few minutes just to look at it though! 

I do have a question though.  Does the matt finish have a small glare to it at all?  I'm worried that they shipped me a gloss instead of a matt because it bounces light.  I'll get a pic up in just a bit of the skin.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

mine doesn't.  what does the packing slip say?  it ought to indicate which you got.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> ROFL! yep I sure am!!
> 
> Actually, I was in the middle of cleaning and spraying yucky chemicals.. Have to finish that before I can do the skin cause I'm afraid it would mess it up. Yes, I'm stopping every few minutes just to look at it though!
> 
> I do have a question though. Does the matt finish have a small glare to it at all? I'm worried that they shipped me a gloss instead of a matt because it bounces light. I'll get a pic up in just a bit of the skin.


mine does and its driving me crazy because I notice it much more than I did before and I didn't think it was supposed to have a glare


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

It doesn't say.  Just says custom order.  They said that the order was 15, plus the custom fee of 5 then another 5 for the matt finish.  So, to put 25 in the quantity spot when filling the order and they would know that it was for the matt finish.  basically it says, quantity 25.  custom bulk order.  LOL

I promise, as soon as i'm done with the cleaning and stuff,  I will get cleaned up and take it out of the package and get a pic up here.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I am pretty certian this is Gloss and not a Matt finish.  I'm gonna send off an email to DecalGirl in just a bit, but wanted to poll you guys first..

I'm uploading a video of the skin right now, just waiting for it to be finished.  Do you think I should ask for another print of this in Matt  Or is this how they all are?

Main thing for me, I have epilipsy (frontal lobe, petite-mall seizures), and reflective light is one of my biggest triggers.  I'm worried that it will cause issue on the kindle.

Video is still uploading, will update here when its done


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

ok, so this is my first video upload and I uploaded to photobucket cause I already have that all set up... anyway, not sure how it works, but gonna give it a go with the link

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w188/ValeriGail/?action=view&current=IMG_0484.flv


----------



## KaseyCaye (Jan 23, 2010)

That is for sure a glossy skin, my decal girl is a matte finish and doesn't throw nearly that kind of light.

By the way the design is absolutely fantastic! I realllllllly want to steal it for my own kindle - I don't know what it is about it but it is just enthralling to me!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I've sent off an email to DecalGirl asking what can be done to reprint.  

  I'm sad cause I was so looking forward to putting the skin on the kindle.  It is gorgeous.  If it wasn't for the darn epilepsy, I would just ask for a return of my extra $5 instead of a new skin.  But, I can't take the chance that it will cause issue while I'm reading.  

I'll see what DecalGirl says tomorrow.  

guess I should go put the kindle back in its case and bring it all back upstairs.  I was all set up on the kitchen table to apply the skin, and the light down there actually made it impossible to see parts of the skin it was reflected so much.  That's when I knew I just couldn't do it.  

Ah well!  At least I know what a Gloss skin looks like!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That's a glossy skin, without a doubt.  The matte finish has about the same dullness as a sheet of paper--virtually no glare at all.  It also should feel a bit textured, about like the finish of the white plastic on the Kindle.

  Call them tomorrow, absolutely!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, it's a glossy skin. They are really good about fixing issues, and as this is a mistake on their part they will make right APSP! 
Beautiful skin though.


----------



## dannypaul (May 14, 2010)

i just now read this post this is very nice post and i am very influence with this post


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

that's definitely glossy.  wrap it up and put it away so it doesn't give you any problems.  Sorry you have to wait for a replacement, but it's definitely the right thing to do.  :: hugs ::


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I got the wrong item from Decal Girl once (wrong model of Kindle) and they were great about replacing it immediately. Do get the matte version. It's a wonderful pattern and you will enjoy it on your Kindle for a long time. Just have to wait a bit longer for it, is all.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I got a response first thing this morning from DecalGirl.  They are sending a new skin out ASAP.    They said I could apply the one I have to the kindle, but I don't think I will.  

My husband, on the other hand, might! LOL  He thinks I'm silly not using it since it will be in the javoedge case.  We will see what happens this weekend!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> I got a response first thing this morning from DecalGirl. They are sending a new skin out ASAP.  They said I could apply the one I have to the kindle, but I don't think I will.
> 
> My husband, on the other hand, might! LOL He thinks I'm silly not using it since it will be in the javoedge case. We will see what happens this weekend!


No, you are not silly. You don't want any glare when you read AND you should get the product you paid for.

We just got our Decalgirl skins yesterday. We ordered matte and that's what we got. My wife got Clouds and I got Burlwood. I have egg on my face since I thought that skins were silly. Now I like the contrast by having a dark, non-distracting color, that that sets the scree apart more. We are using Oberon cases about half the time and no case the other half.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

The skin is just beautiful. You are very talented!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

The new skin shipped this morning, so it should be here by thursday/friday, if it follows the same shipping pattern as the last one.  

I didn't put the glossy one on the kindle.  Once Hubby saw it in person, he totally got the issue with the glare.  We've showed it off though, cause its gorgeous!!  I've got it nicely put up to protect it, and maybe I'll find someone to pass it onto later.  

Gonna be sitting on the edge of my seat all week waiting for the mail lady!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Can't wait for the new one to arrive!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Please send new pics after you dress her!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

It came today!!!! I thought I was gonna have to wait till tomorrow cause the mail lady didn't come by 2. But, I went to check on something outside and noticed the package sitting on a box that contained the brake rotor I took out of the back of the truck this morning. Thankfully it didn't rain today like it has several times this week!!! I'm not sure when she came cause I didn't hear her, maybe I was vacuuming at the time? anyways.. its here! Its beautiful!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the matte finish! I took two pictures for you all to see the difference too.

I found the back to be a challenge.. it kept looking crooked. But, after three attempts, I got it on! It was much less stressful than I thought it would be. The front went on really easy, only had to redo the keyboard area once and thats just cause I'm weird. It was fine the first time! LOL anyway.. here are the pics!

Getting started









Front Views, couldnt decide which set of pics looked better so I'm showing ya both! 









Back views









In the JavoEdge Snake skin case









Gloss Vs. Matte Finish









and I so miss my custom screensavers!!! Took the hack off for the update, might have to just go put it back cause I miss them!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Your Kindle looks stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Huge difference, between the glossy and the matt 
Enjoy you're reading now


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I am amazed people can get the Decal Skin on so straight.  I was afraid I was going to stretch mine out and ruin it so ended up putting it on a little crooked.

Your combo looks great!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very pretty ValeriGail!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Your skin is beautiful, and you should be so proud of designing it yourself.  Very talented!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful.  And you did an awesome job of applying it.
deb


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!  

I'm really enjoying having the skin on.  I was reluctant because the kindle is in the Javoedge and pretty much covered up.  I was worried it would be a waste of money.  But last month I took the kindle out of the lumberjack case, and noticed some scratching to the body of it under the screen from the case (my new case isn't scratching the kindle, I think it was the stiffness of the lumberjack material and the seem).  So figured a skin would help solve that.  I'm so happy with it on!  It totally changes the look and feel of the kindle, even in the Javoedge case!  The white of the kindle used to distract me (never understood why they didn't make a darker body), but now it all seems to blend in nicely!  I read for a few hours last night, and loved the feel of the skin on the buttons!!  

Its not on straight!  LOL  I got it as close as I could and then settled.  I was afraid I was gonna stretch the back out a bit cause I kept taking it off.  I could see a skin being reusable, cause it came off easy if I went slow... but granted it had only been on the kindle for a moment.  Might be harder once its set on there for some time and been handled a lot.  

So what do you all do with the "extra" middle part of the skin?  I've been racking my brain trying to figure out what I can use it for because its gorgeous and sad to just leave it sticking on the paper!  I might try to see if it fits my phone, but the iphone is in an otterbox case and totally covered up.  Its only seen the light of day twice.. on the day I purchased it as it went in the case, and the next day when I took it out to fix the oil slick the silly clerk created when she put it in the case.  hmmmm...  I've gotta come up with something!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

do you have an iPod too?  could use it for that.

Really pretty!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very pretty!  I think you can see enough of it under your case to make it worth it (Decalgirl is definitely the way to go with the Javoegdge cases, since the skin nicely covers the keyboard) and it's definitely worth it outside of the case.

Looks straight to me!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

It's beautiful and looks wonderful with the snakeskin case. I just love them together.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

it really looks gorgeous.
I really envy you but I will soon have a kindle onn my own with my own skin designed by me.   (If I can do it right... )


----------

